# CONSULT codes:99251-99255/99241-99245



## davidskm (Jun 4, 2012)

CONSULT codes:99251-99255/99241-99245
_
what payers still cover consult codes as of 2012?_


----------



## rufus (Jun 5, 2012)

Most payers will, but Medicare will NOT.


----------



## raidaste (Jun 5, 2012)

Medicaid will not either. I know United Healthcare is one that does


----------



## joyceanderson (Dec 21, 2012)

The following payers will not recognize Consult codes: Medicare, Medicaid, Aetna Medicare, Avmed, Blue Cross Medicare, Humana Medicare, United Medicare, US Dept. of Labor.


----------

